# New boy, 18yr old. Pics



## londonboy1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi im 6"2, about 185lbs, have been weight training for bout 4 years now, just thought i'd upload some pics of my progress.

The first bicep pic was when i was 15, the second one is when i was 16 and then the 3rd bicep pic is when i was 17, but am 18 now and not much progression.

The 4th pic is me at age 14 and then at age 15.

And finally the pic underneath that one is of me how i look now at 18.


----------



## londonboy1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

This pic is when i was 17 i think, and then the second pic is of me at 18.

Did put some more mass on i think.

Anyway let me know what you think, as i say im 18 now and finding it really hard to put on mass!!  I would go on a diet but just havent got the money or time, and obviously cant buy the protein shakes as money is tight! 

Any ideas??

Cheers


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like you have a fair bit of mass already and have clearly been working hard.

One thing I've learnt from this board is that if you want mass you have to eat, eat, eat, eat, eat. And when you can't eat anymore...eat....more. If finances are tough then you'll have to stick to the basic carbs and proteins.

I'm sure one of the experts will go into it in a bit more details. Post your current diet and training programme that will help.

Inspire


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

looking very lean mate, time to get bulking tho, just eat, eat and eat some more.

very impress with how small your waist is mate


----------



## mainman1466867946 (Sep 16, 2008)

Try buying foods that are cheap but high in protein.

Tesco own brand Tuna for example


----------



## BigBen91 (Sep 24, 2008)

effing good biceps, only thing id say is maybe, mor incline chest press, less trap work nd mor delt work

but my idea of a good physique might b diff to urs

very impresssive tho


----------



## londonboy1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

mainman said:


> Try buying foods that are cheap but high in protein.
> 
> Tesco own brand Tuna for example


alright cheers, not working out at the moment though as had an operation a couple weeks ago

hopefully be back in action soon


----------



## londonboy1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

BigBen91 said:


> effing good biceps, only thing id say is maybe, mor incline chest press, less trap work nd mor delt work
> 
> but my idea of a good physique might b diff to urs
> 
> very impresssive tho


 cheers m8 for the comment, but yeh i need to work on the upper chest, delts, triceps and forearms. think they're the main ones that need most work?


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Think you look good. Tesco value chickens £2.50 Huge bags of pasta and cheap tins of tuna loads of milk and oatmeal. All cheap


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good mate


----------



## jcm (Jan 10, 2009)

looking in great shape for 18. concentrate on doing bench press deadlifts and squats and you coudl hvae some good mass in a year


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

looking good mate!

what you doing for your biceps? in the means on exercising?

is all that ALL natural? no protein shakes as a supplement? or creatine?


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW, amazing progress.

What program are you following?


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, well ripped mate 

I'm trying to work my abs at the moment... what did you do for yours or did they just come naturally with the other weight training?


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

from weener to leaner!


----------

